
Ask HN: What citizen science projects are you working on? - jessehorne
I&#x27;ve been curious lately about what projects out there exist within the realm of Citizen Science. It&#x27;s kind of hard to find a project that I want to be a part of. I&#x27;ve looked (and still looking) at SciStarter to help me in my search.<p>The one project that I&#x27;ve found (through the Moon Society Slack channel) that I ended up joining, is Lunar Homestead (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;lunarhomestead.com&#x2F;). They&#x27;re working on research involving lunar habitation and the like and they&#x27;re definitely in the realm of &quot;citizen science&quot;.<p>After a while I figured it might be a good idea to ask the community here to get a better idea of what could exist. So...<p>What citizen science projects are you working on? Are you looking for others to contribute? What tools besides SciStarter would you recommend for me to find other projects?
======
elkos
I not sure that it could be something you are interested in but, I'm kinda
biased since I'm now part of the team. I would suggest checking out SatNOGS.
It's a stack of open-source technologies build to create a global satellite
ground-station network. It's using software defined radios to create a global
network of satellite ground-stations.

There's a wiki with lots of information about the project.
[https://wiki.satnogs.org](https://wiki.satnogs.org)

If you'd like you can check out the network web service:
[https://network.satnogs.org](https://network.satnogs.org)

Some of the data collected by the network are visualised in a Grafana
instance: [https://dashboard.satnogs.org](https://dashboard.satnogs.org)

All data collected from the network are openly available. So we collect and in
many cases decode data that are publicly transmitted, like data from
scientific and experimental cubesats, weather satellites and radio amateur
communications.

The project is run by Libre Space Foundation
([https://libre.space](https://libre.space)), we interested in building open-
space technologies and as such we maintain several open-hardware and free
software projects on our repositories
([https://gitlab.com/librespacefoundation](https://gitlab.com/librespacefoundation)).

~~~
jessehorne
I had actually heard of SatNOGS before but forgot about it. I'm definitely
going to look into the project in more detail. Thank you for sharing!

------
tambeb
I have a "Raspberry Shake & Boom"
([https://raspberryshake.org/products/raspberry-shake-
boom/](https://raspberryshake.org/products/raspberry-shake-boom/)) set up in
my basement. It's a Raspberry Pi-based seismograph and infrasound detector.

These are its live feeds:

[https://raspberryshake.net/stationview/#?net=AM&sta=R0835](https://raspberryshake.net/stationview/#?net=AM&sta=R0835)

[https://raspberryshake.net/stationview/boom/stationview/#?ne...](https://raspberryshake.net/stationview/boom/stationview/#?net=AM&sta=R0835)

For anyone taking a look at the feeds, depending on the time of day they can
show tons of noise from the surrounding neighborhood. But the device is pretty
awesome, I can generally detect quakes over 6.0 anywhere in the world. The two
links below are a 6.2 in Alaska about 45 minutes ago, and the large quake in
Peru last year
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2019_Peru_earthquake](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2019_Peru_earthquake)).

[https://photos.app.goo.gl/4D69cjA66Y3jAH7q9](https://photos.app.goo.gl/4D69cjA66Y3jAH7q9)

[https://photos.app.goo.gl/yPMRtA7EJstZWx4y7](https://photos.app.goo.gl/yPMRtA7EJstZWx4y7)

~~~
jessehorne
That's pretty interesting. I started to wonder how seismographs work recently
(blame Taal) and how they're used to measure earthquakes as well as monitor
volcanic activity. I may be investigating this tech further, soon.

------
probinso
I participate in or track:

HappyWhale

aloha cabled observatory, orcasound

phjordphyto, icewatch

darksky.org

There are a lot of citizen science projects sponsored by universities. eBird
is an example that is very strong

------
hsikka
I don’t know if this qualifies as Citizen science in the traditional sense,
but I’m planning on doing a lot more I’d ependent research in Machine Learning
this year. My focus is on Neural Architecture Search, Modularity, and
biologically inspired prior in deep learning. I’ve written a bit about it
here: [https://www.harshsikka.me/the-diy-phd/](https://www.harshsikka.me/the-
diy-phd/)

